# Free 19pc Super Neon Kit from Jamminjigs



## Jamminjigs (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is the offer,

When you purchase $25.00 or more in merchandise from www.Jamminjigs.com and or www.Baddoglures.com we will include a free 19pc super neon glow jig kit. The kit will consist of 19 pieces of various neon glow jigs we offer on our site. If you would like to take advantage of this offer, simply purchase your items on our web site, and write in the comments area that you are from OGF. I know when using paypal there isnt a comments section. Please try to send us an email direct letting us know you are from OGF. 

Thanks,
Brian
www.Jamminjigs.com
www.Baddoglures.com


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WAHOO... I like free...
THANKS for the offer


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Those are some sweet looking jigs. I am going to place an order but have a few questions. In the bad dog 2 kit I see a swimming jig similar to a rap. Is that the humpback and what ever it is called can it be ordered individually. And what isthe weight of the darters? And approx how long for internet orders to be delivered TIA
Feel free to answer here or by pm or email if preferred.

Scott


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Got my kits and the free kit in 2 days!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a great offer Brian. Thanks. I'll be placing my order later this week.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, thank you for a very nice offer to all of us. We definitely appreciate it.  

- Jim


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome Deal. I'll be contacting you very shortly


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My order was sent in about 5 minutes ago. I always spend money on pinmins when I get bait. Problem is, I never have the right color. I know this will not happen now. Now if I can only find some fish....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

AWWW HECK!!!

I forgot to mention OGF in the comments section. Just sent my order in too. 

That'll learn me to follow directions, eh???


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey man that free kit is definitely worth a follow up email!! you guys are gonna be impressed.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I ordered Tues afternoon and had mine first thing in the mail this morning. Impressive service and the jigs are top of the shelf. Some of the nicest jigs I have ever seen. I just hope the fish like them. Got the extras for mentioning GFO.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I just gotta commend Jammin Jigs for their fast shipping, fast responces and GREAT looking Jigs. I have received 2 orders already and both were placed this last weekend. Great job guys! Thanx for the jigs! I will be back for more!

Gene


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to say thanks as well. Ordered Tuesday, just received them in the mail today. Ordered the #3 walleye kit and got the free kit as well. Look foward to hopefully trying them out tomorrow morning, these are some nice jigs, lets hope the fish like them as well.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I ordered mine on late wednesday and received them today as well. I plan on using them tomorrow for some gils and will give a report with pics hopefully!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ordered mine earlier this week......just arrived today. Thanks again! Great looking jigs as usual!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Jigs in the mail....$34.95

Bait at the local tackle shop...$13.54

New ice rod and reel...$22.47

Explaining to the wife why I've been gone for 8 hours...expensive as h**l!!!

Awesome jigs.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

went out on a limb and ordered the grab bag. dont like to do that type of thing too often but figured hey for 10 bucks what the heck. im glad i did. pretty wild looking stuff! a few of the jigs have some glow to them....they say every grab bag is different, so you might get something completely different, but this is what i got:


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

how do you get the free jigs,,,im new to the site,,,thanks for any help,,,jigs look great


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Free deal is no longer available at this time but who know's what they will offer this year. For those of you that haven't tried these out, PLEASE do so this season. They are first class jigs that even I caught fish on! They make some of the finest jigs anywhere.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought the glow jigs last year and they are VERY high quality with a great selection to chose from at their site.

PL.................


----------

